# Great Location for Kids? South Carolina



## billhall (Feb 24, 2003)

We are a family of five with three kids 5 year old girl, 3 year old boy and 3 month old little girl, and are headed south the first or second week of April for two to three weeks. We are thinking of going to South Carilina, is this far enough for great weather this time of year? We are leaning towards pirate Land for the campground based on the Web Site. Is this the best location for the kids in this area. Cosiderations are: Safety, Pool, Bike Riding, Playgrounds, and weather. 

Bill 
2003 Explorer  V8(on order)
2002 Trail lite 19B


----------



## FogNobber (Feb 26, 2003)

Great Location for Kids? South Carolina

Bill - You won't be disappointed with PirateLand.  The only safety concern would be the golf carts which are everywhere.  The weather will be warm during the daytime but the evenings will be cool, usually sweatshirt weather.  The ocean will be too cold for swimming.  I don't remember how warm the outdoor pool is in April, the Lazy River is great - they do have an indoor heated pool with hot tub.  The Playground is nice and they have mini gold there as well.


----------



## Randy972 (Feb 27, 2003)

Great Location for Kids? South Carolina

Pirateland is a good park to stay with the kids. You will enjoy your stay in the Mrytle Beach area. Call for your reservation for April will be a busy month. Some area schools will be on spring break.

Lakewood or Ocean Lakes would be a good choice also if Pirateland is full. The three parks are located within a mile of one another, are ocean front, and family oriented.

Good seafood restaurants are in Murrells Inlet -few miles south.


----------

